# Does Australia tolerate this like the USA does?



## rlloyd (4 mo ago)

I continue to see officers allowed to stay employed after behaving similarly. (72) Trooper’s Verbal Abuse of Woman Secretly Recorded - Now Under Investigation - YouTube


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

No we don't. What is your point?


----------

